# DiD someone say something about a Signed Dollar...?



## BlackArcher (Mar 17, 2008)

All my peeps are signing up on GON...
3D archer where are you?...Big Kuntry hailing from TN..

Kool hand Luke and White CoCo (choclate)...

Listen Up...
The Robin Lee Hood has spoken from the White Stake, and said,  I Quote "You will never beat me", end Quote...

Of course he is has been shooting for 58 years, (lol) from the white stake...
He has already called ME and laid the smack talk down for the next upcoming event.  

Even in defeat he refuses to stay down....!!

So Like I always say, What are you going to do, and more importantly,  to whom...??

2008 3D is in full effect....Holla...

THE SMACK IS BACK...


----------



## young gunna (Mar 17, 2008)

Whats up BA whats the new challenge man! Whatever it is i might wanna be in on it. Let me know sum!


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 17, 2008)

*Gunna:Your mentor is planning to put the Smack down...*



young gunna said:


> Whats up BA whats the new challenge man! Whatever it is i might wanna be in on it. Let me know sum!




...On Us "Green Archers"....  He is diligently working on his Hoyt....  
Don't worry my brother....  
I told him "Always have your signed dollar"  This line I borrowed permanently  from big brother MAC...


----------



## jersey ga boy (Mar 17, 2008)

yes ba let me know i always like to play


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 17, 2008)

Always, always have a signed dollar
cuz a white boy like me make a sister wanna holla

and for BA, MAC, Robin the Hood, and young gunna
always remember who's the number one stunna 

He is I and I is him
slim with a mathews bow and a tilted brim


----------



## young gunna (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh wow 3d archer done went west coast on us! We gotta put sum togeather.


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 17, 2008)

young gunna said:


> Oh wow 3d archer done went west coast on us! We gotta put sum togeather.




Go Gunna ....Show this  dude who is the #1 Stunna...
East coast....


Ps gunna...Thats my Vanilla Ice Cube....
I got nothing for that...


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 17, 2008)

so much drama in the 3-d
it's kinda hard being slim shady

but some how, some way
I keep hitting the 12 like every single day

you dont have to go west to be a cowboy
look at slim shady, I'm the real McCoy

come on Black Archer, I'll be ya archery tutor
but ya gotta get off the dang computer


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 17, 2008)

3darcher said:


> so much drama in the 3-d
> it's kinda hard being slim shady
> 
> but some how, some way
> ...



I am addicted son...
Check out  son's rap for his class assingnment tommorow...
Junior Spanka is a poet/

The Test

I am sitting at home studying for my test
Don’t know what to do I must confess
So I prayed to the lord and asked to bless
Give me strength so I can do my best.

After four hours of grueling study
My fingers are worn sore and a little bloody
From pulling my hair out and beating my chess
I must  perform good and do my best.

6am and its time to get dress
My eyes are sore and I am still sleepless
Fumbling trying to find my shoes
I have a lot of clothes don’t know what to choose.

So I am finally ready and fully dressed.
Waiting on my dad to make me breakfast.
Ham and eggs and cinnamon toast.
This is the breakfast I like the most.

Out the door and running and late
I want to be on time for goodness sake.
This is the one thing my teachers hate
So I absolutely Positively don’t want to be late.

We are in the car the school is far
We are rushing down the Highway and speeding past cars
We made it to school in the nick of time
Only find there is a long line.

I am standing before the room of doom
The time to test is coming soon..
Beads of sweat running down my neck
Now I am sitting at my desk here comes the test.

By X-MAN


----------



## young gunna (Mar 18, 2008)

Way to go Xman!


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 21, 2008)

*Robin Hood is in the house....*

"The beat down will commence and initiated with brute force and due diligence...Please have my sign dollar ready"...SPANKA...


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 21, 2008)

Whatever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WHITE_CHOCOLATE (Mar 21, 2008)

U'll See!


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 23, 2008)

Black Archer,

Did Robin the Hood get you yesterday?

Who got the signed dollar?

Holla


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 23, 2008)

*I felt gracious....*

....and let him have one....He does not like it when I beat him 2 weekends in a row..
We be doing it again at Hillsman


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 23, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> ....and let him have one....He does not like it when I beat him 2 weekends in a row..
> We be doing it again at Hillsman



I hear ya....win a few and give a few...that's the game we play


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Hey..3D*

Our peeps in these classes are smoking....
There exist quite a few up-score shooters....

Congrats "Novice","C" & "Hunter"  class you guys be smokin....


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 29, 2008)

However Blackarcher, trying to ignore such questions is like trying to ignore peebles in your shoe; you can continue walking but your journey will be an unhappy one because I'm back!


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 29, 2008)

*Back... Yeah Ok!*



RobinHood said:


> ... like trying to ignore pebbles in your shoe;.. you can continue walking but your journey will be an unhappy one because I'm back!




Robing the HOOD:  
I got your voice mail, I got your email,  I even got a call from your buddy 3D
I got the message "You are back!"

*I never realized you left.  *


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 29, 2008)

RobinHood said:


> However Blackarcher, trying to ignore such questions is like trying to ignore peebles in your shoe; you can continue walking but your journey will be an unhappy one because I'm back!


----------



## young gunna (Mar 29, 2008)

Man this is turning into some interesting reading! LOL


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 30, 2008)

*O.W.S.T = Organization of Wack Smack Talkers*

For Some,  Trash..Talk makes up for a lack in some other depts.. I nomnate Robin Hood for pres.....

He has been OWSTed.


----------



## young gunna (Mar 30, 2008)

OOOOOOOOHHHHHHH now i know u aint gon take that RH !  Baddest man hit my hand! LOL


----------



## Big Kuntry (Apr 3, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> All my peeps are signing up on GON...
> 3D archer where are you?...Big Kuntry hailing from TN..
> 
> Kool hand Luke and White CoCo (choclate)...
> ...


B-Archer, I got you baby!!!! Lol.  No one wants me to travel from the Vol state and to bring my hound to sniff and find arrows that were lost in flight from those ole chaps that like to talk smack, wsup!


----------



## Big Kuntry (Apr 3, 2008)

3darcher said:


> Always, always have a signed dollar
> cuz a white boy like me make a sister wanna holla
> 
> and for BA, MAC, Robin the Hood, and young gunna
> ...



Good lawd 3darcher...you stirring the pot uh son?


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 3, 2008)

*Big Kuntry...FFFFFFFFFFFfffftttttttt....The Sound of...*



Big Kuntry said:


> B-Archer, I got you baby!!!! Lol.  No one wants me to travel from the Vol state and to bring my hound to sniff and find arrows that were lost in flight from those ole chaps that like to talk smack, wsup!


The sound of dem arrows whizzing past your car on I-40.  
No need to waste gas.  Just look for them somewhere in Nashville...


----------



## young gunna (Apr 3, 2008)

Wzup kuntry? hadnt heard from yya in a while I gotta get up that way and shoot with ya playa.


----------



## Robbie101 (Apr 3, 2008)

To Funnnnny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 5, 2008)

*Oh! Robin The Hood..Where are You?*

"Git to the Bank and Git my Signed Dollar Ready!"  "Now git!"


----------



## Big Kuntry (Apr 5, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> The sound of dem arrows whizzing past your car on I-40.
> No need to waste gas.  Just look for them somewhere in Nashville...


Oh okay  Black Archer. Its like that, uh. Okay, I'm let my arrows do the waltz through the air. Chump!!!


----------



## Big Kuntry (Apr 5, 2008)

young gunna said:


> Wzup kuntry? hadnt heard from yya in a while I gotta get up that way and shoot with ya playa.




Come on Gunner. Dee Faulk run the Old hickory bowman club. GREAT A.S.A club. Holla at me, you always have a place to stay!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 5, 2008)

*Nah!....Dude...Re Read....This Was for the Hood..*



Big Kuntry said:


> Oh okay  Black Archer. Its like that, uh. Okay, I'm let my arrows do the waltz through the air. Chump!!!



You Too far for me to pick on...
Now when you start shooting the white stake with us 
Thus 45 yds..I may throw some smack your way...

The Translation:
No need for you to come to Georgia with the dawgs....
To Sniff out Robin Hood's arrows.
You will find ROBIN HOODS arrows...Whizzing past you some where on Interstate 40...Located in the in the City of Nashville Tennessee...


----------

